# House, 21 acres, $69,900 in Nebraska



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

This property is located at the edge of the village of Page (pop 150) and is about 12 miles from the county seat town of O'Neill (pop 3400) in NE Nebraska.

I inspected this house for friends who decided they didn't want to go for it, so I thought I would put this out for someone else to ponder.

In my opinion, I think the house alone is worth the asking price. Only issue I found with the house is a wall in the basement (cement block) has bulged inward about an inch and will have to be corrected. The house is on town utilities and sits partially in town limits with most of the acreage outside. Has a nice steel shop bldg that probably set them back $20K. Owner took a job in another state and probably is motivated.

If your are interested, I took several pix of the exterior and could send to you if you pm me. Outside is very well maintained with most of the land planted in winter wheat and it also has an extensive CRP shelter belt of small trees and shrubs planted around the perimeter, and also native grass. I'm not connected with the agency.

Good luck

Bruce



http://www.advantagelandandrealty.com/index.php?action=listingview&listingID=255


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that sure sounds nice. thank you for posting it.

I hope it's the right place for someone of our HT'ers.

Angie


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Awesome looking deal!


----------



## blessedx5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Iffen you know... How is the economy around there? What type of jobs are available? Are the local folks open to newcomers?

Sounds like a great place -- 21 acres, nice house and barn!


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

Don't really know the local job situation. I live about 40 miles away. I'm a newcomer in another small town and haven't been run out yet.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

That house is awesome!

I wish I could find a place like that around here for that price. (Never happen, unfortunately.)

I wish I was in a position to move.

Janis


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wow - I just looked at the photos. That is really nice, and I do like that kitchen!.

Angie


----------



## critterluv (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW I love that, If only there was a walmart DC near it Id tell hubby to transfer, we are moving to NE


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

what a beauty! Thanks for posting...


----------



## Shushy (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow beautiful home! I wish the time was right in my life for buying...


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

That looks like a real good deal.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I did a quick check, median income is just shy of 40k per year, median home price, 37k Sounds like a diversified area though, white nonhispanic population 100%
Page is in the western semiarid farmlands of Nebraska. Sorta in between nothing and nowhere. Snowfall, none, approximate 30 feet per winter blows across the state primarily from west to east carried by the prevailing 60 mile per hour breezes. (they musta took that reading on a calm day)


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

You obviously haven't been to this part of the country before.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Is that an active train track that runs behind the farm? If so, do you know how busy that section of track is?


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Now if that was here on my side of the mountain I might consider it!!!!!-MissKitty


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

"Is that an active train track that runs behind the farm? If so, do you know how busy that section of track is?"

I think it's inactive, but don't know for sure. Direct your questions to the realtor, this isn't my propery.


----------

